# Command-F for find in CC 2015.2.1?



## turnstyle (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I've grown accustomed to using Command-F to pull up the search dialog in the Library.

By now it seems to sometimes take LR full screen, and sometimes pulls up the search dialog.

Also, when it takes LR full screen, if I Command-F again (to exit fill screen) my Mac's title bar "traffic light" buttons  are gone.

Is this a known problem? Or just me?

-Scott


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 10, 2015)

It's a known problem in OS X 10.11 El Capitan. There's been some discussion in another thread in this forum, and here's an Adobe feedback page that was created about the problem.


----------



## jimburgess (Oct 11, 2015)

I added a response to the discussion on the Adobe Feedback page and the whole discussion has now disappeared from the forum, although the above link still works. Here's my comment, with a couple of added observations:

I'm confused how this problem is caused by something Apple. 

I start the latest most-up-to-date version of LR under 10.11. In the Library module Cmd-F brings up the text search as in previous versions of LR. Now switch to the develop module. Do nothing. Switch back to the Library module. Cmd-F now invokes full screen, and the menu shortcut for Find is gone. This certainly appears to be only related to LR. It is also reproducible.

LR seems to be reassigning the shortcut for Find when accessing the develop module, but it doesn't reassign the shortcut when returning to the Library module.

Help me understand why this is "Apple's fault".


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 11, 2015)

jimburgess said:


> Help me understand why this is "Apple's fault".


I'm not taking sides, but the logic goes something like this:

A. Lightroom was working fine in OS X 10.10. People install 10.11 El Capitan, and suddenly there is a problem with Lightroom. What changed? OS X, not Lightroom.

B. There have been past examples where problems observed in an Adobe product were not Adobe's responsibility to fix. For example, the Lightroom Map module stopped working properly in OS X 10.10.1. Naturally everybody thought it was a Lightroom problem, but the problem was fixed by...the release of OS X 10.10.2. Apple made the fix that corrected the "Lightroom" bug, because the change that caused the problem was in OS X networking code. There have also been Photoshop bugs that were really OS X problems, later fixed by OS X updates.

It might well turn out to be an Adobe bug after all, but their point is that history shows we can't jump to that conclusion, and what we users observe doesn't always tell the whole story. Because the problem exists where Lightroom and OS X intersect, the engineers at Adobe and Apple have to look at the code, work out where the problem really is, and agree on who gets to fix it.


----------



## davidedric (Oct 11, 2015)

An informative and carefully presented response, Conrad


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

Very well stated Conrad.


----------



## Drdul (Oct 18, 2015)

turnstyle said:


> I've grown accustomed to using Command-F to pull up the search dialog in the Library.
> 
> By now it seems to sometimes take LR full screen, and sometimes pulls up the search dialog.
> 
> Also, when it takes LR full screen, if I Command-F again (to exit fill screen) my Mac's title bar "traffic light" buttons  are gone.



I solved the problem by remapping the new shortcut for "Enter Full Screen" to Ctrl-Shift-Option-Command-F (a ridiculous key combination that I will never use), which restored the Command-F shortcut to "Find..." To do this, go to System Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts > App Shortcuts and click the + button to add a shortcut for Lightroom only. When you're done, you will see the new shortcut displayed in the Window menu, and the old shortcut restored for "Find..." in the Library menu.


----------

